# Complete Turtle and Tortoise Resort for Sale!!



## Markw84 (May 29, 2022)

Anyone know of someone looking for a new home in the Sacramento California area - that is also a turtle/tortoise lover? This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to buy a beautiful home with all the best, state of the art, tortoise and turtle environments already created. It is with tremendous mixed emotions that we are selling this home with so much work done. Well over $150K worth of improvements to the back yard! We thought it would be our final home, but our life and goals have changed with the Galapagos Tortoise Alliance. Never thought I would be working with those gentle giants, but now we are - big time - and they need a totally different type "resort"!!

Brenda and I have located property with acreage in this area to allow us to build a true tortoise preserve with assurance colonies for our Galapagos Tortoise Alliance. However, we obviously need to sell our existing home to make that move. With so much done to create the perfect tortoise and turtle environments, I thought I would post here to see if a true turtle/tortoise enthusiast might be in the market. I would love to leave this place to someone who will use it as designed!!!!!









11878 Stoney Oaks Ct, Rancho Cordova, CA 95742 | MLS #222066115 | Zillow


For sale This 2026 square foot single family home has 4 bedrooms and 2.0 bathrooms. It is located at 11878 Stoney Oaks Ct Rancho Cordova, California.




www.zillow.com


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2022)

The pink flamingos are a nice touch!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2022)

It made me sad to read this.


----------



## Ink (May 29, 2022)

Beautiful house. Good luck with your next adventure.


----------



## wellington (May 29, 2022)

Man oh man would I love that. I however do not want to live in CA or leave the city of Chicago.
I agree with Yvonne, was sad to see this post. But I know your next place will be as fabulous as this one and the last one. 
Good luck to you. Can't wait to see the updates on your new build.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2022)

That should sell easily.
It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 30, 2022)

Fantastic property! And we are looking, just wish there was a little more space from the neighbors. 

Do all of the koi convey?


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2022)

Somebody is going to stumble on to the deal of the century. Wow.

I'm not sad. I'm excited to see what you do with the new place.


----------

